# Horlicks..?



## poppy26

Is Horlicks safe to drink when pregnant, im having trouble sleeping and had a mug last night which really helped..but I have since been told it could be unsafe because it contains Vit A?


----------



## xloulabellex

poppy26 said:


> Is Horlicks safe to drink when pregnant, im having trouble sleeping and had a mug last night which really helped..but I have since been told it could be unsafe because it contains Vit A?

Oooh really? I read the title of this and suddenly want some!!!.. don't even think I LIKE it haha!

I'm guessing it can't be UNsafe, especially one mug, otherwise they wouldn't sell it in bulk bottles surely?

<3 i'l be interested to see response xx


----------



## Star7890

Found this online.. obviously theres no way anyone can cut vitamin A out of their diet completely I would say dont have loads of the stuff every day, one or two mugs should be fine 

''Horlicks can be consumed during pregnancy, about once a day as part of a well-balanced diet is fine. However, Horlicks does contain vitamin A which some pregnant women choose to monitor over the course of their pregnancy.

In the unlikelihood you suffer any ill effects from consuming Horlicks then we would recommend that you discontinue use immediately and consult your GP or obstetrician who will be able to advise you further.''


----------



## Star7890

PLUS! They put a little sachet (or used to) in the mum to be packs they give you so if it wasnt safe they wouldnt do that :) x


----------



## twilliamssbt

You need 700 ug of vitamin A a day while pregnant, you should not consume more than 3300 ug per day.

The only foods containing Vit A in my What to eat when pregnant book - Dr rana Conway, that you are told not to eat is Liver and liver Pates which contain 13000 - 40000 ug per 100g and pate 7330 ug per 100g.

Most foods contain between 50 and 150 ug per 100g, so these are perfectly safe to eat.

Horlicks is 650 ug per 75g, so in one 25g serving you would be getting 217 ug.

2 or 3 mugs a night is not going to be a problem at that level.


----------



## Tink81

Thanks for the detailed info :)


----------



## Louise73

Oh crap,I've Ben drinking about 4 mugs a day for the last 3 months or so :(


----------



## twilliamssbt

Louise73 said:


> Oh crap,I've Ben drinking about 4 mugs a day for the last 3 months or so :(

Thats 800 ug, while its above what you actually need in a day, its still nowhere near 3300 ug which is considered the maximum. Eggs are only 110, for instance, so I really would not worry, unless you are consuming excessive amounts, it should not pose a problem. 

Dont forget the only foods you are advised not to eat due to high Vitamin A levels is liver - 13000-40000 ug per 100g and liver pate - 7330 ug per 100g.

These foods are way over the maxiumum daily amount just for one small serving.


----------



## Louise73

twilliamssbt said:


> Louise73 said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap,I've Ben drinking about 4 mugs a day for the last 3 months or so :(
> 
> Thats 800 ug, while its above what you actually need in a day, its still nowhere near 3300 ug which is considered the maximum. Eggs are only 110, for instance, so I really would not worry, unless you are consuming excessive amounts, it should not pose a problem.
> 
> Dont forget the only foods you are advised not to eat due to high Vitamin A levels is liver - 13000-40000 ug per 100g and liver pate - 7330 ug per 100g.
> 
> These foods are way over the maxiumum daily amount just for one small serving.Click to expand...

Thank you. Thats reassured me xx
At most its been 4 mugs a day,other days maybe 2 cups,so it does vary x


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I was recommended horlicks by a healthcare professional (who knew I was pregnant) when I said I was struggling to sleep so I'm sure a few cups wont hurt, just don't drink an entire tub full of it! :)


----------



## amandabear

Iv been drinking ovaltine, maybe one cup a day, im now 14 weeks, not sure what difference there is between ovaltine and horlicks? but i know ovaltines quite safe as my midwife said and i got a free sachet in my pregnancy pack. i wouldnt worry too much though .


----------

